# Mathews jewel vs chill sdx



## Mwood0412 (Jun 22, 2014)

I've seen more women switching from the jewel to the chill sdx on the asa circuit. Havent shot either one myself by alot of the women I shoot with tell me the Chill is alot nicer of a target bow than the jewel.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Sdx is faster and you can get the roc mods to get a solid back stop. I had a jewel when they first came out and I sold it with the intention of getting a chill. I ended up getting a great deal on a bowtech and have stuck with it.


----------



## mearth07 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank y'all!!!


----------



## britt_huntress (Dec 5, 2015)

I had a jewel and traded it in for the sdx!! feels like im pulling 6-7 lbs less back and is very comfortable to shoot!


----------



## Theresa1 (Jan 8, 2016)

I shot the SDX this weekend and really liked it. I've not shot the Jewel yet though.


----------



## cjhd00 (Sep 25, 2010)

if your looking for a target bow have you looked at a chill r or chill x?


----------



## stick2014 (May 5, 2016)

JEWEL. Im looking to buy one myself.


----------



## aliciaeh (Mar 19, 2016)

I have shot both and went with the sdx. I love it. Smooth, fast and rock solid backwall.. A++


----------



## mmoorehead2 (Nov 6, 2019)

always Mathews


----------

